# Welche MMORPG



## Keleg (4. Mai 2011)

Hey Ho!
Ich habe 6 Jahre World of Warcraft hinter mir, vor einigen Monaten habe ich es aufgegegen.
Ich suche nach einem Rollenspiel bei dem es auch RP Server gibt. Desweiteren sollte man wie bei WoW zwischen PVP und PVE wählen können.

Es darf bis zu 15 Euro im Monat kosten.


Es geht mir um nette Leute, RP und spaß.


Mit HDRO habe ich es schon versucht, es gefällt mir nicht. vor allem die Grafik und Animationen finde ich ätzend.


----------



## Clonemaster (4. Mai 2011)

Keleg schrieb:


> Hey Ho!
> Ich habe 6 Jahre World of Warcraft hinter mir, vor einigen Monaten habe ich es aufgegegen.
> Ich suche nach einem Rollenspiel bei dem es auch RP Server gibt. Desweiteren sollte man wie bei WoW zwischen PVP und PVE wählen können.
> 
> ...


 

Schon mal was von Rift gehört?

Habe auch 4 Jahre WoW gespielt und vor kurzem ein anderes Spiel gesucht, eigentlich wäre nur
Rift für mich in Frage gekommen, doch momentan spiele ich erstmal nichts. Bevor ich viel dazu 
erkläre, schau dir am besten Videos und Berichte dazu auf gamestar.de an


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2011)

> Es geht mir um nette Leute, RP und spaß.


 
Wie wäre es mit Aion?


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Mai 2011)

Jo Rift kann ich auch nur empfehlen als ABO MMO

Ansonsten hätte ich nur noch was mit Itemshop in petto Runes of Magic


----------



## Borkenkaefer (4. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Aion?


Aion hat mir auch gut gefallen. Man muss aber den asiatischen Stil mögen. Also ich mein die Grafik. Am Anfang war ich schon ein bisschen belustigt auf Grund des Aussehens der Gegner.

DCUO spiel ich zur Zeit (wenn die Server wiedermal gehen): Ein MMORPG für Comic Liebhaber. Die Leute sind sehr nett. Es sind EU Server, deshalb wird meist Englisch gesprochen. Ein Nachteil ist auf manchen (meinem) Server die geringe Auslastung. Stört aber nur fürs PvP.

Age of Conan hat mir damals auch sehr  gut gefallen. Weiß zwar nicht wie es jetzt gerade aussieht. Aber die realistisch wirkende Grafik und die Conan Welt war ein dicker Pluspunkt. Eventuell werd ich es wiedermal anspielen. Mal sehen wie lang DCUO noch offline ist.


----------



## hd5870 (4. Mai 2011)

WoW, Rift, Aion..

Die 3 fallen mir spontan ein. Ich selber habe 5 Jahre WoW gespielt.
Zum Release hab ich mir dann Rift gekauft, weil ich umsteigen wollte.
Habe dann knapp 2 Wochen Rift gespielt und dann wieder zu WoW gewechselt.
Rift ist ganz gut aber mit der Zeit wird es langweillig, zumindest mir wurde es langweillig.
Aion habe ich auch gespielt, ist ähnlich wie Rift nur ohne Risse halt.

Es gibt ein kostenlosere MMORPG namens Allods, dass ist auch ganz gut wenn du kein Geld ausgeben möchtest.
Was Allods von den anderen kostenloseren MMORPG's unterscheidet ist, dass es dort keine Werbung gibt und man keine dämlichen Items kaufen muss.
Offizielle deutsche Allods Online Webseite - Das kostenlose Fantasy MMO / MMORPG Spiel von gPotato.eu


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2011)

Habe auch wow 5 Jahre gespielt und Rift ist kein Vergleich. WoW macht vieles einfach besser. Rift ist aber eine nette Mischung aus vielen MMORPG's. Für 1 - 2 Monate toll, mehr nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Mai 2011)

Naja Wow ist halt Nr 1 nur wenn man das hinter sich hat gibts keine anständige Alternative. Ich hab auch 3-4 Jahre gespeilt.


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2011)

WoW ist aber auch nicht mehr Spassig.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2011)

Ansonsten hilft nur das warten auf Guild Wars 2!


----------



## xxgamer09xx (4. Mai 2011)

Hey,

ich kann dir auch Cabal Online EU empfehlen. Ich spiele das Game schon seit 2 Jahren und bin begeistert davon. Du kannst bei Cabal auch zwischen PVE und PVP wählen sowie eine Nation.
Angucken lohnt sich

Gruß


----------



## Jamrock (11. Mai 2011)

Warhammer Online hat auch was oder eben Aion


----------



## Legendofmania (13. Mai 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:
			
		

> WoW, Rift, Aion..
> 
> Die 3 fallen mir spontan ein. Ich selber habe 5 Jahre WoW gespielt.
> Zum Release hab ich mir dann Rift gekauft, weil ich umsteigen wollte.
> ...



Dass man dort keine dämlichen items
Kaufen muss?
In sehr vielen MMOPRGs muss man keine items kaufen nur um weiter zu kommen.
Ich kann Zu Allods nichts sagen denn seit der beta und Version 1 ist viel Zeit vergangen^^
Und holla da war Allods das itemshop abhängigste Game allerzeiten.
Aber es war anders und schon da interessant
Reizt mich grade zum spielen da
Ja auch Version 4 erschienen ist.
Es gibt eine fülle an Onlinerollenspielen. Da kann man eine gigantische Liste erstellen.
Wenn du willst Liste ich dir welche auf die mir gefallen.


----------



## djsanny22 (24. Juni 2011)

HI 

ich weiß der letzte beitrag ist etwas her aber ich poste mal hier noch ein paar seiten die evtl auch andere interessieren die hier auch ab und zu mal lesen 

Rift: RIFT - Start - Dynamisches Fantasy-MMORPG 1 Game monat 12,99 

Aion: Aion Online: Die offizielle Webseite zum Fantasy-MMORPG  ( hab bis jetzt nur Test gespielt ) 

Runs of Magic: Startseite // Runes of Magic // Frogster ( Kostenlos ) 

Regnum Online: Regnum Online | 3D Action MMORPG | Online Rollenspiel | gamigo ( Kostenlos ) 

Last Chaos: Last Chaos | RPG | Action MMORPG | Online Rollenspiel @ gamigo ( Kostenlos )

Eve Online: EVE Online ( 12,99 oder per PLX Ingamegeld)


----------



## Wired (7. Januar 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Aion?


 RP? in Aion? Das war vieleicht mal am anfang (closed beta) existent aber ab der open beta war es vorbei damit und nach Release sank das komunikative Niveau mit anderen auf WoW stand, das war dann auch der Zeitpunkt wo ich mein Acc lieber eingefrohren hab.


----------



## michl78 (25. Januar 2012)

Regnum Online 
spiele ich selbst seit nem gutem halben Jahr und komme davon nicht mehr weg.

Für kostenlos echt Klasse!

Ist allerdings auch mein erstes Online Game!

Gruß


----------



## Balthar (29. Januar 2012)

Das einzig wahre MMORPG ist Guild Wars   Naja ok n bisl alt aber gut, momentan zocke ich allerdings Rift kann ich nur empfehlen, Nachteil sind halt die monatlichen kosten von 9,29€(ebay) für die Gametimekarte.


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2012)

Tera Online kommt ja auch bald


----------



## Balthar (29. Januar 2012)

JApp gefällt mir von dem was ich bisher gesehen habe auch recht gut.....


----------



## Sky- (1. Februar 2012)

Ich werfe mal Vindictus Eu in die Runde  
Einfach mal auf youtube schauen, wenn ihr auf Action steht.


----------



## Robonator (1. Februar 2012)

Hunter Blade. Der PC MMORPG Klon von Monster Hunter


----------



## minti (2. Februar 2012)

Habe auch eine lange zeit wow gespielt, hatte einige freunde die zu rift gewechselt sind. 
Sie schwärmen total davon!


----------



## lukas1234321 (3. Februar 2012)

Was hälst du von Star Wars: Tho Old Republic?


----------



## Balthar (5. Februar 2012)

Rift ist wirklich sehr geil kann ich nur empfehlen zumal man es jetzt bis Level 20 Kostenlos spielen kann


----------



## Teldor1974 (9. Februar 2012)

Schau dir Tera Online an habe gestern reinschnuppern dürfen
und mir gefällts bisher 
Die Beta startet demnächst schau dich dort mal um evtl 
kannst du ein Key abgreifen zum testen obs was für dich ist


----------



## Gamerxy (15. Februar 2012)

Kennt hier keiner Everquest 2 ???

Ist für mich das beste MMORPG überhaupt, hab auch schon viel ausprobiert aber keins fand ich so gut wie das


----------



## blackout24 (15. Februar 2012)

Kennt jemand ein MMORPG, bei den die Quests nicht aus "Hey kannst du 10 Baumratten töten?" "Du hasst noch nicht alle Baumratten getötet, töte bitte alle Baumratten" oder "Hey kannst du Gegendstand X aus Höhle Y holen und mir wieder bringen" bestehen?


----------



## Robonator (15. Februar 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein MMORPG, bei den die Quests nicht aus "Hey kannst du 10 Baumratten töten?" "Du hasst noch nicht alle Baumratten getötet, töte bitte alle Baumratten" oder "Hey kannst du Gegendstand X aus Höhle Y holen und mir wieder bringen" bestehen?


 
Uhhh das ist schwer. Existiert so ein Spiel überhaupt ?


----------

